# Camelot Theme Park, Chorley - May 2013



## PaulPowers (May 6, 2013)

Gather around o folks of old and let me tell ye a tale of knights and castles in the English countryside 



> The park opened in 1983 and has been operating seasonally since then. The park is based on the story of 'Camelot, King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table'. The local area was once covered by the largest lake in England Martin Mere, which was first drained in 1692 by Thomas Fleetwood of Bank Hall in Bretherton. (The story is that Sir Lancelot's parents King Ban of Benwick and his queen Elaine escaped to Lancashire from their enemies in France. Elaine went to help King Ban who had fallen and put Lancelot down on the shore of the lake, by where he was abducted by nymph Vivian who vanished into the waters of the lake with him. Vivian brought up Lancelot and when he went to King Arthur's court he was knighted as 'Sir Lancelot of the Lake'.) Martin Mere has been locally known as the 'Lost Lake of Sir Lancelot' following the myth.
> In 1986 it was taken over by The Granada Group and operated by them alongside its now defunct sister parks American Adventure and Granada Studios Tour. In June 1998 the park was subject to a management buyout in which the park went to Prime Resorts Ltd.
> 
> 
> ...



The gift shop needs re-opening because there are probably more people here this year than there was last year when it was open 









Ye olde slide





Arthers pirate ship





Ye Jousting arena










Here be Dragons


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 6, 2013)

'Danger - Deep Water - Keep Out' ...... You didn't, did you?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 7, 2013)

Nice one !!


----------



## sonyes (May 7, 2013)

Yea think it's been very busy lately.....they should charge an entrance fee, quicker return than selling the rides off  Looks like you had better weather than us, but still it's a great mooch. 

Crackin' pics


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

i didnt fink ur camera worked above ground....ooo did u ave a go on da slide???...i like the look of that place it kinda makes ya smile


----------



## TeeJF (May 8, 2013)

Erm... but there's no poo???

I particularly liked your comment about the gift sho... very accurate mate!


----------



## NakedEye (May 8, 2013)

aha!! correct about the visitors, working in Chorley myself, it never ceased to amaze me how deserted this place was every summer, now it's positively brimming with happy snappers!! may snap it myself soon.. [psssssssss.......there is an amazing abandoned house very close to it as well so guys and gals keep your eyes peeled!!] nudge nudge wink wink...............


----------



## sonyes (May 8, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> aha!! correct about the visitors, working in Chorley myself, it never ceased to amaze me how deserted this place was every summer, now it's positively brimming with happy snappers!! may snap it myself soon.. [psssssssss.......there is an amazing abandoned house very close to it as well so guys and gals keep your eyes peeled!!] nudge nudge wink wink...............




Hahaha yea it has been spotted, and got collared having a sneaky peek.......although had a very informative chat.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2013)

Nice shots! Never been here myself when it was open,looked crap for the money. Would't mind a little mooch now though


----------



## PaulPowers (May 9, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Nice shots! Never been here myself when it was open,looked crap for the money. Would't mind a little mooch now though




It's pretty good value now


----------

